# VERY tame Dk Ck Feral YC needs home



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I need to find a good home for a this VERY TAME young cock. He's a lover and a bit of a fighter. The old lady who fell in love with it is going to Brazil permanently on Oct. 7th. 

This bird needs one of two options - either someone with a loft where he can fit in with other birds or someone who can spend lots of time with him. 

He was most definitely hand-reared and often wants to perch on your head, shoulder, or light standard - he'll actually come into the house if you let him. 

I don't have any pics of him, but he's a dark check; 11 x 10 flight, bird. If there were any way I could keep him, I would. He's a real fun bird. He's about half to three-quarters of the way thru his first molt as well.

BTW - I'm in Ontario California - about 35 miles east of Los Angeles

Frank

*"Whether one believes in a religion or not, and whether one believes in rebirth or not, there isn't anyone who doesn't appreciate kindness and compassion." *-- His Holiness the Dalai Lama


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This sounds like a perfect bird for any of our members wanting a true pet pigeon. If a home is not found for him, I will be happy to give him a home. He wouldn't be a house pigeon here but would have ample opportunity to find himself a mate and live out the rest of his life in safety and with maid service twice a day .. 

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with Terry, this would be an awesome pet pigeon for a first time adopter. After him they'll be hooked . Seriously, if a member is wanting a true "pet" pigeon..here one is needing a home. Here lately we have had a few new members asking about "pet' pigeons...so this should be an easy adoption choice and placement.

-Hilly


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm going to leave this post up for a few days. If I don't hear anything definite by about Oct. 1st Terry, let's figure out a way to get together then.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Okay .. here's hoping this very spoiled little one will find a spot as a house pigeon .. if not .. he's more than welcome here.

I just adopted out one of my long term birds today as he got chosen by a spunky little feral that I was fostering while her humans got moved into a new home and built a new coop and aviary for her. I had told the humans when I agreed to take in Pidge that if she hooked up with somebirdy here, then that birdy had to go home with her .. it happened .. two lucky birds went to a forever home this afternoon. Granted one was just going back home but to a new home, but she took her mate that she found here with her. I donated two fake eggs to the cause! 

Terry


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

*We've got a home for him!*

If you think it wouldn't be too hard on the little guy to ship him to central Texas, we'd love to give him a home. This will be my son's first bird and my first ever pigeon (also my first bird in 20 years).

Please pm me the details so I know what to do. I found the sticky on shipping and will call my city's post office to find out the specifics at our end. I'm guessing shipping will be around $50. Am I in the ballpark?

We'll also need to know a few things like what kind of food he's used to so we can try to find the same brand and if he'll need any special care or meds after his trip.

One more question, if you don't mind...
What does "11 x 10 flighted" mean?

My son wants me to tell you:
"I'll make a good pigeon owner because I'm loving and I'm fairly responsible. Also, the reason I decided I want a pigeon as a pet is because a couple of years ago my mom and I rescued a pigeon in a parking lot. I held it on my lap while we drove it to the Wildlife Rescue and it cooed and fell asleep in my lap while I petted it."

Let us know the next step.
Best to you all,
Claire


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

10 x 11 flighted simply means that he has 11 primary flights in one wing and 10 primary flights in the other. It's a tad unusual, but not unknown. I automatically note it because my background was in racing homers and we'd always notice something like that because the molt would sometimes affect when the bird was capable of flying the race. 

I have no problem shipping. I've done it a lot with many birds. The bird would go Express Mail and for one, I'm presuming you're in the ball park so far as cost is concerned. I would also need you to send me an APPROVED shipping crate. You can order a two bird shipping crate from JEDDS PIGEON SUPPLY 

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Equipme...cln-Shipping-fdsh-Mail-Baskets/Categories.bok

Please use the one called - SINGLE N.E.S.T.

If you e-mail me privately, I'll give you my home address. I've also e-mailed it to you thru the system here. 

This bird is a lover. Please tell your son, I appreciate his interest. He's the reason that the bird is going to Texas to have a good home. If I close my eyes, I can still see my first pigeon, a little blue check splash feral that I'd hand raised. That was close to a half century back now and I've never forgotten him.


Frank


----------



## wils488 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Do you still have the pigeon? I am in SOCAL.*

I am looking for a tame pet pigeon to replace my old one that was killed by a hawk. My email is [email protected]


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm sorry, no. It's going to Texas in a few days. I spoke with Claire last evening.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

*Very tame*

Hi Wils488 if you are looking for a tame pigeon, try to contact Elizabethy she is a member is this site and she is in SF, she rescue many pigeons Kings and ferals, and she is always looking for people that want to adopt these beautiful pigeons, she must to have some tame pigeons, her website is www.rescuereport.org, she has a big heart and is always looking for a nice family to adopt these babies. 

Good luck.

Ivette



wils488 said:


> I am looking for a tame pet pigeon to replace my old one that was killed by a hawk. My email is [email protected]


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, if I did this right, there should be a pic of the bird I just sent to Texas for Claire and her son attached to this message. He's a really nice bird, feral or not, and should be lots of fun for the next ten to fifteen years or so.

_"And above all things, never think that you're not good enough yourself. A man should never think that. My belief is that in life people will take you at your own reckoning." _Isaac Asimov


----------



## cdmcever (Oct 25, 2020)

bluecheck said:


> I need to find a good home for a this VERY TAME young cock. He's a lover and a bit of a fighter. The old lady who fell in love with it is going to Brazil permanently on Oct. 7th.
> 
> This bird needs one of two options - either someone with a loft where he can fit in with other birds or someone who can spend lots of time with him.
> 
> ...


Hello Frank, 
I also have a pigeon that fell out of a nest along with its nestmate who broke its neck in the fall and died immediately. The survivor had a broken leg that has completely healed and she is a healthy, happy, people loving pet. My parents had racing homers when I was growing up so I had a lot of experience with them. Anyway, I come to the LA area at least 3 times a week as by boyfriend drives truck and I go with him. I am sure we could make a detour coming home to pick your pigeon up. Let me know if you still have him and if he still needs a home.
Thanks, 
Carol McEver


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Carol,
I adopted that bird in 2009. You are replying to an old discussion. I guess I put some kind of alert so if see if there were any replies. What a wonderful surprise to see it all again after so many years. So fun to see a pic of our old man when he was a teenager.
I just want to encourage you to adopt. 
We still have that bird in the photo. His name is Rocky and he's 11 years old. He had a partner for 9 years. She passed away in January. We also have four other unreleasable pigeons and they all live happily in a large outdoor aviary. They are lovely pets.

There is an organization called Palomacy that helps find good homes for needy pigeons. They have an informative website as well as an active Facebook page. Good luck!
ClaireinTX


----------

